# Which Aurora kit has the best base?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

And which has the worst.
Just curious.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

For me it`s a tie between Frankie & the Wolf Man.The skull on the Wolf Man kit looks way out of place.I love the Witch base. Bit of a parts finder nitemare though.I`m lucky enough to have them coming out my whazoo. lol


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The Bride, Blackbeard, Captain Kidd, The Penguin.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Spock in first place, then Spartacus.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Best base, have to say the Witch...worst base, tossup between Frankenstein and Wolf Man...too bland for my taste.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Phantom of the Opera!*

Yeah ...that's my pick...the prisoner trapped with rats eating him alive was so cool when I was 12...still is:thumbsup:
The Witch and Bride were also cool!
Worst base...never really cared a lot for the Dr.J base..

Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The Woolly mammoth base may be the biggest; 
the Cave base may have the most parts; 
the Tar Pit may be the only one where the kit is named after the base; 
the Jungle Swamp doesn't really have a base - the swamp is just one of the 'parts'; 
the Giant Bird base is one of the best-sculpted; 
the Sailback Reptile base is one of the most dramatic.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I actually like the Frankenstein base...I just wish it was bigger so he was walking past the grave instead of on it.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Best: Dracula for monster & Superman for heroes

Worst: Frankenstein for monsters and The Hulk for heroes


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

I personally like the mummy base and not so much the wolfman base.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Gillmen said:


> I personally like the mummy base and not so much the wolfman base.


Good choice!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> The Bride, Blackbeard, Captain Kidd, The Penguin.


I never had the Penguin kit, but I agree with the others.

Worst base? I'll throw in a vote for Batman. Swinging from a _tree_??? :freak:


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'd have a tough time picking a "best" base as there are alot of really good ones out there. The afor mentioned "witch" and "bride" are good bases, as well as the "Godzilla, Kong and Sealab/reissue Seaview base"
The worst one for me is easy. The tiny base that the origanal Seaview came on, hands downIMHO.

Great question:thumbsup:


Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I never had the Penguin kit, but I agree with the others.
> 
> Worst base? I'll throw in a vote for Batman. Swinging from a _tree_??? :freak:


With a lopsided owl, no less. Yes, that kit was conceptually lacking to say the least. Aurora should have gone the Man From UNCLE route and made both a Batman and Robin kit with interlocking (urban) bases.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Funny. I'm cleaning up my mothers basement, and found a big box of bases. Sat there trying to guess what each was from. Space Coupe, Robot, Lone Ranger,......


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Best... The Which :thumbsup:

Original Seaview base...last place for sure.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd vote for either the Bride or Witch as best base - probably Batman as worst. I know Frankenstein's base is pretty lame but I have a soft spot for him since he was my first Monster kit in the early 60's.
Steve


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the Robin base--all that spilled gunk, dials, warning signals...very post-atomic. I'll second Captain Kidd, lots of cool fun-to-paint stuff. For worst? maybe King Kong because the scale is so far off.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

PF Flyer said:


> I like the Robin base--all that spilled gunk, dials, warning signals...very post-atomic. I'll second Captain Kidd, lots of cool fun-to-paint stuff. For worst? maybe King Kong because the scale is so far off.


 My favorite base would be Dracula followed by the Bride of Frankenstein. As for the out of scale base I would agree with you Flyer about King Kong but second would be Godzilla for being out of scale.

I still love them all as I built them in my youth and now rebuilding them in the autumn of my life I can relive my youth and reliving some great memories as I bobsled to the grave.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I like the Phantom of the Opera base.The guy in the dungeon is just too cool.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Best: The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
Worst: Capt. Action


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Best- Capt.Kidd and Blackbeard.
Worst- the Knights, Musketeers, and Viking.
Alfred E Neuman's not that great either...

Chris.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Can't believe this topic got by me and ended up on page 2 so fast! Worst by far is the Wolfman. Why the Rocks? The whole kit was a ripoff because the excellent boxart is so misleading.

The best is a tie between Phantom of the Opera and The Mummy. 

I included The monster line only for best and worst. Obviously there are many to choose from. I'd have to give much more thought to superheroes and historical models.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I just finished a Witch and it has a very nice base. Lots of extras and things to build and paint that add all those neat details that make it a real witch's abode. The Phantom is pretty good too and the Hunchback is ok. I like the Frankenstein overall but the base is nice while very basic. Oh, the Bride is another great base but I haven't built that one up yet so haven't gotten the experience of doing all that detail work.

I recently finished the Moebius Invisible Man and what a base that is! Lots of little details and parts that really add to the diorama. Detailing all those books and beakers was a job.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

one of those ?'s where i have too many faves lol . 
but i'd have to go with the Witch and Bride . 
but the Forgotten Prisoner , i think , as a whole goes so well with his base i gotta put him in there too . 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The PS kits have sweet bases and here's a few figure kits that do also that can think of at the moment.
The Bride
Godzilla
Tarzan
The Gladiator with sword
Gladiator with Trident
Jesse James
Tonto
Captain Kidd
Superman
Wonderwoman
Monster scenes
Monsters of the Movies


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I have to be a voice of dissent on the Wolfman base. It's not my favorite base, and there isn't much to it, but as a kid I always imagined the Wolfman was in the act of springing down off the rockpile to grab me. And, from a kid's perspective anyway, that made it work. (But I can see its bad points taken in isolation.)

Of the original long box bases, the Mummy is my favorite, and Frankenstein is my least favorite. The Mummy I like because it has the kind of disorder expected of an ancient desert tomb, and it lives up to the box art. While Frankenstein I don't like because it's _too_ neat and orderly.

-Neil


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

As a life-long Irwin Allen fan, I'd say the most interesting IA-related Aurora base was the "LOTG Snake Attack Diorama", and the worst was the original issue "mountain" Seaview base. Why PL decided to go with that one instead of the more interesting 1975re-issue "seafloor" base is beyond me.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Monster-wise, I think my vote goes to the Mummy. Nice uneven base, visually interesting but not overpowering. Same comment about Dracula. I like the asymmetrical aspect to it.
Least favorite?I know I'm going against the grain here, but I never liked the poor unfortunate in the Phantom's dungeon. I like the texture of the floorboards, the stool and especially the big, fat rat in Dr. Jekyll's lab, but the table and its contents leave alot to be desired.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

my choice is also the mummy. 
i dont think the folks at aurora spent too much time considering the bases, because they wanted the modelers to focus on the figure.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

And to be fair,it was a kids market back then.


----------

